# PM's replies working?



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Mac 10.11.5 with Opera 38, also tried in latest Safari. PM's sent do not show. Are they sent?

I receive one, tried to reply with submit, nothing shows in sent.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Mac 10.11.5 with Opera 38, also tried in latest Safari. PM's sent do not show. Are they sent?
> 
> I receive one, tried to reply with submit, nothing shows in sent.




You have to set the option to save the sent email. It's default is not to.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

giddiot said:


> You have to set the option to save the sent email. It's default is not to.


Found it, thanks...


----------

